# Культурный раздел > Музыка >  "Детидетей" [folk, art-rock]

## Sanych

"Детидетей"
ФИО : Детидетей
Дата рождения:    06.06.2006
Семейное положение:  друзья
Полит. кредо:  Всем-всем-всем с нами по пути! 

Оф. сайт - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]-







 
Детидетей.

2005-й год.
Актёры театра им.Я.Купалы,друзья,Дима,Аня,  Миша услышали песни друг друга.
Решили пару раз встретиться в гримерке "просто поиграть".
На этих встречах с пугающей скоростью появилось еще несколько песен.
С этим надо было что-то делать.
И сделали.
Название "Детидетей" было принято единогласно.

2006г.
На запланированный многими конец света 06.06.06 было решено сделать первый концерт на сцене СХТ.
Пришло много друзей и так поддержали АнюДимуМишу,что они воодушевились продолжать дело "Дд".
Конец света был отменен.
Осенью группа увеличилась на Пашу и Вову.
А потом и на Юлю и Андрея.
Подробнее это выглядело так:
Аня Хитрик поёт,Дима Есеневич и Миша Зуй играют на гитарах,Юля Глушицкая-на виолончели,Паша Чимбаевич-на бас-гитаре и баяне,Вова Лихошапко-на джембе,глёках,дудит в дудки,Андрей Сапоненко стучит в барабан.

2007г.
Спустя ровно девять месяцев появился первенец-альбом "Конверты для снов".
На песню "Не надо" режиссёр Максим Сирый снял первый клип группы.
Начались концерты всемером.
Уже вовсю набирал обороты сайт,сделанный добрыми людьми-detidetey.com
На форум приходили хорошие люди,сдруживались между собой и с группой.
Приходите и вы!)

2008г.
"Дд" поучавствовали в фестах "Вольнае паветра","Пустые холмы","Музыкальный апельсин","Рок па вакацыях",получили "Рок-корону" как открытие года.
Новый альбом "отЛично" появился в конце марта.
Стиль группы определить трудно и самим участникам,и слушателям.Правда.
Паветь!


2009 год
Получили диплом музыкальной сети «Мистерия звука» - «Топ 10» 2008 года (альбом «отЛично»). Стали победителями белорусского музыкального конкурса «Золотая акустика». Попали сразу в 2 номинации бел.церемонии награждения лучших музыкантов «Рок-коронация-2009» - «Альбом года» и «Рок-корона», а вокалистка группы Аня Хитрик получила корону «Рок-княжны». Сняли клип на песню «Оса». Поучаствовали в рок-фестивалях «Bela Music», «Амбасовішча», «Басовішча», международном фестивале «Театральный саунд». 24 ноября 2009 года выступили с 5-часовым концертом в клубе «Реактор» и установили своего рода рекорд – исполнили 67 песен. Начали запись белорусского альбома. «Гімн моладзі»  из будущего альбома вошел в итоговый состав музыкального портала «Тузiна Гiтоў»— «Премьер Тузiн 2009».


2010 год
24 февраля дали первый концерт в Гродно. 4 мая на сцене Национального академического театра им.Я.Купалы прошла презентация белорусскоязычного альбома «Рух» .

----------


## PatR!oT

вот это красиво , а не наша эстрада где все голые бегают , а в итоге никто петь не умеет ))))))

----------


## Sanych

А с другой стороны, это тоже наша эстрада  Причём самая что ни на есть - наша!

----------


## PatR!oT

советую также  послушать Татьяну Беланогую  очень хорошая наша исполнительница))))

----------


## Sanych

*Новое начало, или Что хранится в «Сундуке»?*

2 октября в Доме культуры ветеранов прошел первый концерт группы *«S°unduk»*. На подходе к концертной площадке спрашивали лишний билетик, а в холле Дома культуры были развешаны объявления о том, что все билеты проданы. Оно и неудивительно: ведь «S°unduk» - это Аня Хитрик, Юля Глушицкая, Андрей Сапоненко, Паша Чимбаевич (две трети состава еще совсем недавно успешно выступавших «Детидетей» и гитарист Клим Лукьянёнок.

При входе в зал каждый зритель получал символический сундучок с «Золотым ключиком» внутри из рук молодого человека по имени Вова, который для этого приехал из самой Москвы! Кто-то удивлялся, но больше улыбались: традиция «предконцертных» подарков знакома многим, кто посещал выступления «Детидетей».

Сам концерт начался с появления музыкантов и сундука: Аня вытащила его на сцену, и наравне со всеми сундук был действующим лицом всего вечера. Что же хранится в музыкальном сундуке Ани Хитрик и Ко? В нем нашлось место для воспоминаний, снов, томика Чехова, сказок, фантастических костюмов, игрушек, баловства и множества личных, интимных переживаний.

Приветствовала Аня зрителей песней «Сундук», которой одновременно и представила проект. В Анином сундуке пластинки кладутся парами, чтобы им не было скучно, бывшие «ничьи» ключи звенят и рассказывают истории маркам и монеткам.

Музыканты очень волновались, как примут их старое новое творчество, и даже не пытались этого скрывать: «Может быть, я смогу попозже связно формулировать свои мысли. Но это лучшее, что я могла бы сказать для начала», - призналась Аня, читая «Интермеццо» итальянского режиссера Джорджо Стрелера. «Наша радость - это рассказывать людям истории. Я рассказываю людям истории про них самих. Или рассказываю им и себе про себя самого… Но самое главное - это то, что мне не важно, понимаете вы меня или не понимаете. Мне достаточно то, что вы меня сейчас слушаете…» Так и встает перед глазами образ «странного человека», собирающего звезды, улыбки и рассказывающего сказки – просто потому, что не рассказывать он не может. И он рассказывает считалки и сказки, вспоминает истории из своего детства, благодарит, читает, цитирует, кричит – и проживает жизнь длиной в концерт.

В Анином сундуке очень много личного – кто-то считает, что даже чересчур много. Но именно в этом вся Аня - и свои обещания она держит: в репертуаре действительно преобладают «грузные» песни. «Странный человек» на наших глазах просит вернуть его ему самому («В.М.М.»), уплывает на бумажном кораблике, который появляется из все того же сундука («Море»), взрослеет, учась «привыкать отвыкать», рассказывает об испытанном чувстве свободы, проводит общий сеанс психотерапии, крича, что же именно он ненавидит («Клиника») – и этот список немаленький. Однако в сундуке нашлось место и для спокойствия, умиротворенности, надежд, лирических фантазий, воспоминаний о детстве («Маленький мир», «Сказка», «Пляшущий конь»). Еще в сундуке есть отделение для театральности, хулиганства, перевоплощений: «До двух часов ночи я шила эти крылья», - призналась Аня, перевоплотившись в Муху сама и помогая Юле сделать то же самое, а затем мастерски поведала комически-трагическую историю любви двух насекомых. Аня любит и умеет цитировать. Поэтому в ее сундуке есть книги, в частности, томик Чехова: пронзительно-щемящий монолог Сони из пьесы «Дядя Ваня», кажется, никого не может оставить равнодушным («Мы отдохнем»), и небо в алмазах становится близко-близко.

Общение со зрителями, открытость, желание удивлять и делать сюрпризы всегда были визитной карточкой «Детидетей» и Ани Хитрик. Прерывать традицию не стали и на этом концерте: нарядившись в экстравагантную фату («Зато не такая, как все невесты!») и исполнив «Выдуманную» - композицию, которую Аня написала на собственную свадьбу, - она внезапно бросила в зал букет невесты! «Девушка, вы попали! - предупредила Аня новую хозяйку цветов. - Я тоже не верила в эту примету, а в прошлом году нечаянно поймала букет, и что мы видим? Окольцевали птицу вольную», - шутливо «пожаловалась» она. Еще одним сюрпризом стал «подарок из сундука» тому, под чьим сиденьем был прикреплен ключик. «Часто разыгрываются два билета, верно? - заметила Аня. – Вот и Вам достаются два «билета» – пластинки «Билет на балет» Игоря Корнелюка и «Билет на Копенгаген» Александра Буйнова. Я не буду говорить, что с детства слушала хорошую музыку: я слушала это – и ничего, выросла здоровенькая», - смеялась Аня.

Завершился концерт композицией «Предпочтения», которую, пожалуй, можно считать манифестом Аниного мировоззрения: она предпочитает быть счастливой и верит в то, что «мое со мной останется, чужое расстанется» и, несомненно, все будет хорошо! Поздравляем «S°unduk» с «новым началом» и желаем, чтобы он наполнялся впечатлениями, сказками, воспоминаниями, цитатами и продолжил радовать поклонников своими выступлениями.

----------


## Sanych

*Аня Хитрик рассказала, почему распалась группа "Детидетей" и появилась новая группа «S°unduk»* 

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Группа "Детидетей" была основана в 2006 году актерами Анной Хитрик (вокал, гармошка, бубен), Дмитрием Есеневичем (гитара) и Михаилом Зуем (гитара, вокал). Артисты выпустили три альбома. "Рух" – третий студийный альбом коллектива и первая работа на белорусском языке. Диск, который музыкальные эксперты недавно признали лучшим в истории группы, вышел в начале мая, а уже через месяц стало известно, что коллектив приостановил свою деятельность. На днях было объявлено, что в начале октября часть "Детидетей" во главе с Анной Хитрик представит свой новый проект S*unduk, а Есеневич и Зуй основали новую группу "Или-Или".

Подробная новость и видео - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

*«РУХ» стал лучшим белорусским альбомом 2010 года по версии «Experty.by»*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
«Experty.by» назвали лучшие белорусские музыкальные альбомы 2010 года.

Безусловными фаворитами стали «Детидетей»: альбом «РУХ», который они презентовали в мае прошлого года, был признан лучшим сразу в 4 номинациях из 9 - «Приз большого жюри», «Лучший белорусскоязычный альбом», «Лучший рок-альбом» и «Лучший альбом».

----------


## Sanych

_«И было солнце, и было лето, и каждый набрал его столько, сколько мог - полные карманы, рюкзаки, панамы… Пополнив cвои запасы сундука, «S°unduk» засобирался в дорогу… ДОМой!»_ 

9 cентября «S°unduk» приглашает на презентацию своего первого альбома в Москве!

Место проведения: «КЦ ДОМ», Бол. Овчинниковский пер., д. 24, стр. 4 (ст.м.Новокузнецкая).

Начало: 19.00.

Цена билетов: предварительная продажа — 500 RUB, в день концерта — 600 RUB, для студентов — 400 RUB.

Билеты уже в продаже!

----------

